# buspar



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hi, im 25 year old female, with GAD and i was prescribed celexa 10mg<<<<( took half) along w/ 20mg inderal. Im not depressed but the first day I took these meds I felt increadebly sad, and like crying for no apparent reason, my eyes were dialated and couldin't stop shaking my leg! so i stopped both immediatley. So now my doc prescribed me Buspar, and will take it on monday. Has any one tryed this medication, i would like to know how it worked for you. I have tried valium worked perfectly! but only got 5 -5mg pills, and my phsyciatrist is hesitant to prescribe...so is putting me on buspar now:um are there any weird side effects n this med?*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cristina1226 said:


> *I have tried valium worked perfectly! but only got 5 -5mg pills, and my phsyciatrist is hesitant to prescribe...so is putting me on buspar now:um are there any weird side effects n this med?*


I don't think you have to worry about the side effects of Buspar because odds are it will have no effect at all, positive nor negative.

Buspar, from what I've read, seems to be about as lowly regarded as possible in terms of efficacy by both patients & doctors alike. To be blunt, it's for doctors who don't have the balls to prescribe a benzo, like the Valium you got a whopping 5 tablets of.

Back when Buspar was under patent and heavily advertised, the ads always focused on the total lack of abuse potential. Well, sugar pills also lack abuse potential and for most patients are about equally effective.

Yes, I have tried Buspar and I'd say it's a sugar pill. Now you will find a small minority of people who have tried it and actually benefited from it. They exist, but they are definitely the exception.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

You'll probably have to be on the maximum dose of 60mg to get any effect from it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Buspar is completely garbage.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

cristina1226 said:


> *Hi, im 25 year old female, with GAD and i was prescribed celexa 10mg<<<<( took half) along w/ 20mg inderal. Im not depressed but the first day I took these meds I felt increadebly sad, and like crying for no apparent reason, my eyes were dialated and couldin't stop shaking my leg! so i stopped both immediatley. So now my doc prescribed me Buspar, and will take it on monday. Has any one tryed this medication, i would like to know how it worked for you. I have tried valium worked perfectly! but only got 5 -5mg pills, and my phsyciatrist is hesitant to prescribe...so is putting me on buspar now:um are there any weird side effects n this med?*


It's par for the course for SSRI meds (like Celexa) to make you feel depressed, anxious and generally unwell when you first start taking them. You have to fight through a few weeks of this feeling before the good part starts (the doc can give you some Valium / other benzo to help you through this). I believe this delayed onset can happen with Buspar as well.

Valium works instantly, but these type of meds have a tendency to slow you down mentally which isn't much of an issue with SSRIs. Both types of meds can cause a severe withdrawal syndrome, but I'd say benzos (e.g. Valium) are worse in both duration and severity. There are pros and cons to each type of med; much more than I've listed.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

*buspar side effect*

so buspar can probably make me feel depressed in the beginning also? is is it just too low of dose to feel side effects?(5mg buspar)


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

cristina1226 said:


> so buspar can probably make me feel depressed in the beginning also? is is it just too low of dose to feel side effects?(5mg buspar)


5mg is really too low for anything. There's a continually increasing group of psychiatrists who believe that even the maximum of 60mg is too low to really expect it to be effective, and blame its perceived inefficacy on this underdosing rather than any actual inadequacies of the drug.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah thats what i've been told, but the reason i was put on such a low dose is because i wasen't going to take any more meds after bad experince with celexa, my doc, said to give buspar a chance and that she would have me start on a low dose, and if no side effects after three days then she would bump me up more and more untill i found the righ dose for me, she should have given me a benzo mean while but she is a resident so i think she's afaraid to prescribe it sucks, i might try a diffrent phsychiartist if buspar dosen't work for me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I had really bad side effects on Buspar. It gave me the "brain zaps" associated with SSRI withdrawal. I took it for 2 weeks or so and they wouldn't go away so I stopped taking it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

dax said:


> I had really bad side effects on Buspar. It gave me the "brain zaps" associated with SSRI withdrawal. I took it for 2 weeks or so and they wouldn't go away so I stopped taking it.


Buspar was the most horrible med experience i ever had, it started giving me terrible brainzaps, i started paniking because they were so intense.


----------



## Croquantes (May 15, 2009)

I was on buspirone and effexor and the two worked together to really help me out. The buspirone would sort of, inhibit the physical symptoms of anxiety from even forming. I couldn't even blush! It was fantastic! The mental symptoms would still be there, and I'd still have all my stupid negative thoughts, but my heart didn't race and I didn't shake. The only side-effect was slight nausea, and... sluggishness. It was like I was slightly drunk. 

I think that's why buspirone worked so well for me; I was too out of it to get anxious.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol..thats crazy!! i wouldin't want to be on any med that would make me be out of it, even if it took some anxiety away, is like taking one illness away and replacing with another! what are brain zaps? sounds scary!


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, I have tried Buspar and I'd say it's a sugar pill. Now you will find a small minority of people who have tried it and actually benefited from it. They exist, but they are definitely the exception.


Im part of that small minority, even if its just mental I notice a difference when Im on it vs when im not


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

i was prescriped buspar about 2 months ago and i feel it has really helped me along with taking celexa and eskalith, i found the right combo of meds


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The only thing Buspar did for me was give me terrible nightmares, which stopped as soon as I stopped the medication. They were never a problem before, and haven't been since I stopped taking it.


----------



## lakers25 (Mar 27, 2013)

buspar made me feel sooo out of it


----------



## crystalclear (Nov 18, 2013)

:yesAre you still on Buspar:b how many grams, did it help any?


----------

